# New PONDCAST Episodes



## Anthony P (Dec 28, 2014)

We have really worked hard to develop this idea and are proud of the direction in which this is headed. Our next episode will be Monday January 5th at 7pm, through our YouTube channel. We answer questions live from viewers and welcome any suggestions for conversation or inquiries regarding reptiles in general.

If you are wondering what to expect, please check out our last episode which covers African Turtles and Tortoises and the African Chelonian Institute.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 28, 2014)

Mmmmm, the _gabonensis _on the thumbnail is eye-candy to get turtle nerds to click on it . Has there been an episode covering Southeast Asian chelonia and the conservation efforts in the range? If not it might be an interesting topic. Especially given that the chelonia there are experiencing a serious crisis. There is also a huge diversity of species to discuss. . Probably would take more then one episode though, haha. China would be quite interesting as well, given the presence of turtle's in the culture. Just a thought since this episode was focused on a certain region.


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, we did do an episode on that region. We had a draft, where John and I took turns drafting southeast Asian reptiles for our "team," and justifying why each pick was being made. You're right though, we probably will revisit the area, officially. We do mention that area of the world pretty much every episode, simply given the plight of chelonians there.

We're working on a full slate of guests for future shows, so that will dictate a bit of the conversation. For example, if we have Chris Leone on, we will spend much of the time talking about his work with his hermanni Studbook.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 29, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Very cool.



Hey, Kelly could make a very interesting guess.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 29, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Hey, Kelly could make a very interesting guess.


I cuss too much though. Ha


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2014)

Will used to head up the Asian Scholarship Program* when he lived in Pennsylvania. He might be an interesting guest to have on your show.

*The ASP sponsored students from Asian countries to come here to the U.S. and learn conservation methods and ideas and take them back to their country to aid in turtle/tortoise conservation there. While here they spent quite a bit of time at the Wetlands Institute.


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, these are truly wonderful ideas. I am often reminded of how important it is for me to hang around you gifted TFO minds 

So helpful.


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 12, 2015)

The Pondcast, Episode 13 will be happening at 7PM ET on Wednesday, January 14th! Join us then on Google+ or YouTube!

@Turtlepete, @tortadise , and @Yvonne G, in case any of you are interested 

Thanks guys


----------

